# Excellent Drone Policy Rebuttal Article



## Il Duce (Oct 31, 2015)

I see a number of FB videos, short articles, and social media decrying drones and drone policy as an unmitigated evil.  While I personally think there are costs and tradeoffs with drone strikes (as with any tactic or policy) most of these arguments are far too biased and lack nuance.

This article by Christine Fair, detailing a selectively edited interview she was caught in on Al Jezeera taking to task this type of drone-policy take-down, is excellent.  I think she does a fantastic job of framing an argument with facts and context in a media age where it is too easy to consume only the 'news' that reinforces our own views and demonizes those who hold different opinions.

I wish more of our discussions where framed in this way.

Article:

The Drone Papers: Intercepting the Nonsense


----------



## Brill (Oct 31, 2015)

How can the policy be accurately debated in public if the details are private?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2015)

A reporter from The Intercept asked to interview me over the summer in relation to something I'd published a number of years back.  I declined.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 31, 2015)

@Marauder06 - I think that was a good call :)

@lindy - I think you could make that same argument about a host of national security issues - surveillance, intelligence sharing, intelligence gathering in general.  In fact, you could probably make it about portions of domestic policy especially in the financial sector.  To me that's not a strong argument - not knowing all the details - for failing to have a robust public discourse on the topic.


----------



## Brill (Oct 31, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> @lindy To me that's not a strong argument - not knowing all the details - for failing to have a robust public discourse on the topic.



We have enough of that shit in Congress.


----------

